# Rena Filstar Owners



## mystix (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey,

I recently bought an XP3 used and is planning to use it for my turtle tank. Unfortunately the tubings that came with it, is not long enough for my needs.

Does any one have a Outlet Extension Tall (long) that they are not using that I can purchase?









And also the Inlet Extensions 









If you don't have any spares, can you please help me measure the diameter of the inlet extension tubes. I am currently on vacation in hong kong and found a place that sold something similar and they carried 3 sizes. I tried looking for the information on the internet but none was availible.

Thanks


----------

